# Pride Bushido 10 Results



## Andrew Green (Apr 2, 2006)

11th Match - 1R / 10 min, 2R / 5 min 
Takanori Gomi (Japan / Kiguchi Wrestling School) vs. Marcus Aurelio (Brazil / American Top Team) 

Winner: 1R 4'34' Marcus Aurelio by Tapout (head and shoulder lock) 

10th Match - 1R / 10 min, 2R / 5 min 
Dan Henderson (U.S.A. / Team Quest) vs. Kazuo Misaki (Japan / GRABAKA) 

Winner: 2R Dan Henderson by Decision (3-0) 

9th Match - 1R / 10 min, 2R / 5 min 
Ikuhisa Minowa (Japan / Freelance) vs. Giant Silva (Brazil / Freelance) 

Winner: 1R Ikuhisa Minowa by Tapout 

8th Match - 1R / 10 min, 2R / 5 min 
Yuki Kondo (Japan / Pancrase-ism) vs. Phil Baroni (U.S.A. / Hammer House) 

Winner: 1R 0'25' Phil Baroni by KO 

7th Match - 1R / 10 min, 2R / 5 min 
Akihiro Gono (Japan / GRABAKA) vs. Kim Dae Wong (Korea / Seishin MMA GYM) 

Winner: 1R Akihiro Gono by Tapout (armbar) 

6th Match - 1R / 10 min, 2R / 5 min 
Murilo 'Ninja' Rua (Brazil / Chute Boxe Academy) vs. Paulo Filho (Brazil / Brazilian Top Team) 

Winner: 2R Paulo Filho by Decision (0-3) 

5th Match - 1R / 10 min, 2R / 5 min 
Joachim Hansen (Norway / Team Scandinavia) vs. Luiz Azeredo (Brazil / Chute Boxe Academy) 

Winner: 1R 4'09' Joachim Hansen by KO 

4th Match - 1R / 10 min, 2R / 5 min 
Denis Kang (Korea / Spirit MC) vs. Mark Weir (U.K. / Gloucester Range Fighting) 

Winner: 1R 4'55' Denis Kang by Tapout 

3rd Match - 1R / 10 min, 2R / 5 min 
Jens Pulver (U.S.A. / Team Quest) vs. Kenj Arai (Japan / Pancrase) 

Winner: 1R 3'59' Jens Pulver by KO 

2nd Match - 1R / 10 min, 2R / 5 min 
Paul Rodriguez (U.S.A. / American Top Team) vs. Mitsuhiro Ishida (Japan / T-BLOOD) 

Winner: 2R 2'36' Mitsuhiro Ishida by Tapout (guillotine) 

1st Match - Lightweight Bout 1R / 10 min, 2R / 5 min 
Yves Edwards (U.S.A. / Third Colum Fight Team) vs. Seichi Ikemoto (Japan / Team BOON!) 

Winner: 2R Yves Edwards by Decision (3-0)


----------



## Andrew Green (Apr 2, 2006)

And some of the fights:


Yuki Kondo vs Phil Baroni
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jncBHubcJuQ&search=Bushido 10

Marcus Aur&#233;lio vs Takanori Gomi
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P95dhdHwA-Y&search=Bushido 10

Giant Silva vs Ikuhisa Minowa
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ah0FqpWihoQ&search=Bushido 10


----------



## Andrew Green (Apr 2, 2006)

2 more:

Jens Pulver vs Kenji Arai
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=emnq0wKjtXU&search=Bushido 10

        Mitsuhiro Ishida vs Paul Rodriguez
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yyE8PrYBknI&search=Bushido 10


----------



## Cujo (Apr 3, 2006)

Thanks Andrew, great fights.
Pax
Cujo


----------

